# как настроить терминал как в live cd?

## tour_zv

при инсталяции генту лайв образ грузит терминал в хорошем разришении. как такое сделать на установленной системе??

----------

## burik666

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Uvesafb

----------

